# Rusting Relic



## Valvebounce (Feb 12, 2015)

Hi Folks. 
This is a Paddle Steamer, the Ryde, built in 1937 she used to ply the Solent from Ryde to Portsmouth she also saw service as HMS Ryde. She also served as a disco in her little lagoon during my youth! Sadly she is a decaying hulk now with more holes than metal, she is scheduled for removal soon (some point during the improvement of the harbour behind her starboard side and to the front of her bow) in the next couple of years. Thought I would share the pictures here. 
Still struggling with the processing, have I overdone it, your thoughts please. 
Excerpt from Wikipedia. Full story here. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PS_Ryde

HMS Ryde 1939 – 1945
In 1939 PS Ryde and PS Sandown were requisitioned by the Royal Navy. She was renamed as HMS Ryde and initially both were used as Minesweepers in the Dover Straits. After two years Ryde was converted to an anti-aircraft ship and served on the Thames Estuary and at Harwich. In May 1944 she travelled to Portsmouth from where she embarked to the Normandy coast to take part in the naval component of Operation Neptune on D-Day.

Full story here. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PS_Ryde



IMG_7291_DxO by Valvebounce25, on Flickr



IMG_7305_DxO by Valvebounce25, on Flickr



IMG_7287_DxO by Valvebounce25, on Flickr



IMG_7294_DxO by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

If you have anything that fits rusting relic please share. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Rahul (Feb 12, 2015)

An interesting topic and some nice pictures Graham.

I'm wondering however as to why you chose to clip the masts in the second photos while including a lot of grass in the foreground.


----------



## candyman (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks for sharing this interesting story and those photos. 
For me, personally, the second photo is a tiny bit too much HDR look. To capture enough details must have been a challenge considering the amount of clouds.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 12, 2015)

Hi Rahul. 
Thanks, and Damn, I didn't notice that, nice catch, I think I might have been trying to keep that bright white sky to a minimum, I will have to go back and reshoot it! 

Hi candyman. 
Yes I was struggling at the point I quit with the pp and posted it, I want to re process it as to my mind it is way too HDR, but when I am a LOT better at pp! I have had DxO for about 9 months now but only really got in to using it in the last 2 or maybe 3 months, last night was the first time not on my laptop (really poor screen about a 5 degree viewing angle before the colours go off), just got 16GB of ram for PC so it doesn't crash now, it has a better screen, though not to the quality some are using here! They are both calibrated though. 
Also based on how much detail came back in the sky I might have got away with adding another third to the exposure of the hull? 

Thanks for the feedback. 



Rahul said:


> An interesting topic and some nice pictures Graham.
> 
> I'm wondering however as to why you chose to clip the masts in the second photos while including a lot of grass in the foreground.





candyman said:


> Thanks for sharing this interesting story and those photos.
> For me, personally, the second photo is a tiny bit too much HDR look. To capture enough details must have been a challenge considering the amount of clouds.


----------

